# Vainqueur bikes - anyone heard of this brand?



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

So, a buddy of mine donated an old "Vainqueur" 10 speed roadie to my growing collection of unwanted bikes (which includes a 1983 Kuwahara Puma, converted to a 1 spd cruiser, and a 1992 Specialized Rockhopper Comp, brought back from the dead). I can't find any information on this brand, but it appears to be an older French road bike, possibly from the early to mid 70's. Bright blue paint job, lugged steel frame, cottered cranks, reverse horizontal drop outs (not a track rear, but the old-style horizontal drops), and heavy as an elephant after a full meal. The head badge, the top tube, and the downtube all say "Vainqueur" (which is, apparently, French for "victor"). I checked Sheldon Brown's site, but no luck on finding any info on this manufacturer. Unfortunately, I don't have a picture to post. (I'm thinking of converting it to a SS commuter with a flat bar, 53 x 20 gearing, and some cross tires.) Anyone know of this brand?


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Ive got an old Dawes road bike with Weinmann 750 center pull brakes and also on the same name place of the brake, it has "Vainqueur 999." Other than that, I had not heard of the brand.


----------



## MrBlimp (Nov 23, 2004)

*Got one too*

I have one hanging from the rafters in my garage that my dad bought for me back in the early 70's (by the way I was just 50).


----------



## meneerguus (Apr 29, 2004)

Earthpig said:


> So, a buddy of mine donated an old "Vainqueur" 10 speed roadie to my growing collection of unwanted bikes (which includes a 1983 Kuwahara Puma, converted to a 1 spd cruiser, and a 1992 Specialized Rockhopper Comp, brought back from the dead). I can't find any information on this brand, but it appears to be an older French road bike, possibly from the early to mid 70's. Bright blue paint job, lugged steel frame, cottered cranks, reverse horizontal drop outs (not a track rear, but the old-style horizontal drops), and heavy as an elephant after a full meal. The head badge, the top tube, and the downtube all say "Vainqueur" (which is, apparently, French for "victor"). I checked Sheldon Brown's site, but no luck on finding any info on this manufacturer. Unfortunately, I don't have a picture to post. (I'm thinking of converting it to a SS commuter with a flat bar, 53 x 20 gearing, and some cross tires.) Anyone know of this brand?


Here in Rotterdam, Holland, I've known a framebuilder named 'Visser' who used to name his frames Visser Vainqueur and later just 'Vainqueur'. (I used to go to his shop with my father in the 70s and 80s, when I was a kid.) The old man has mainly built race frames and track frames.

However, 'vainqueur' is such a name that might have been used by several framebuilders, though...


----------

